# Share your trophy room



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is some of my best bucks so far. Got a giant muley almost done at the taxidermy. Should have waited on taking this pic but oh well, I'll update it again soon. Not bad for a Florida boy. Bucks are from Canada, Iowa, Texas, Florida, Kansas.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

U are a very lucky man! And I am a very jealous man, lol. Congrats on sum awesome deer. What did they all score?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

nice wall there bro. AWESOME mounts


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet!! man..seems like i could learn a thing or two from you.. Good looking bucks bud!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

dang man


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some dandys for sure.Congrats.


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

The 2 biggest where 176 and 164. Most of the others where high 140s and a few less. I didnt post them just to brag. Lets see some more.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

It doesn't matter if you meant to or not. You are entitled to
Bragging rights!


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Uuuugh! I don't have a trophey room. You must be livin right. Congrat's


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

bowmadness83 said:


> It doesn't matter if you meant to or not. You are entitled to
> Bragging rights!


Ditto on the braggin rights :thumbs_up


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice accumulation of bucks.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats an awesome collection of bucks.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice deer,congrats


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. If Im entitled to brag then I guess I can add that I have 11 sets of horns Ive taken in Iowa, Kansas, Montana, and Illinois that are all in the 140s. I told myself a few years back I wasnt going to mount anything under 150 so Im just piling them up now. As I mentioned, I have a muley about ready to pick up that scored 170 that I killed in South Dakota. Hes a stud.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Post ur others bucks, please!!!!


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

u dont want to see mine! it looks pretty sick compared to yours. my biggest is 120". lol and i have 3 head mounts! lol i had to have some mounts there so awsome.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Some great looking bucks Capt. Billy! :tongue: Thanks for sharing! Here's a few pics of my man cave with a few of my trophies in it.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ wow!!! love the fully body mounts.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Those r nice.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

WOW all the mounts in both threads are awesome!!!!


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Grifter YOU ARE MY IDOL!! Such an awesome house!!!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

that paint color is awesome!! great mounts too


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

Love those full bodies. My new 170+ whitetail is gonna be a full body bedding like that. Very cool


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow amazing man caves guys


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

bigbuck28 said:


> Grifter YOU ARE MY IDOL!! Such an awesome house!!!


Thanks but I idolize you for living in Cape Cod, MA!:tongue:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

come on people who cares how many or what you have post em up!!


----------



## spits30 (Mar 11, 2011)

Heres the muledeer from two years ago he went just over 200 and i stalked to 20 yards!


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Living here is WAY overrated! We have no big deer.....:thumbs_do


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I have couches on order, should be here on June 10th. And I am really in need of some picture frames to get some of the pictures to accompany the trophies. The computer with the monitor mounted on the wall is for trail cam pictures only. It currently has about 100,000 on it.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no way in Hades that I am posting my measly dinks after what's been displayed!

Great rooms guys!


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Grifter said:


> Some great looking bucks Capt. Billy! :tongue: Thanks for sharing! Here's a few pics of my man cave with a few of my trophies in it.


That is a very classy looking room full of memories you have there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

James Vee and Grifter, that is just flippin beautiful! Rodney your place is awesome too. I went in the den to take some pictures to post but it kicked me out when you guys posted up


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Keep posting guys. 

I am still trying to figure out what to do with my sheds, rather than leave them piled up.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep em coming guys, I love mancave picks.


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW!!!!! Those are some pretty impressive man rooms, you guys are some very fortunate individuals. Now time for a reality check.......here's an average working man's (Active Duty Military) public land display.


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Why would you want to preserve how an animal looks naturally when you harvest it and then contaminate that with a tag on the antler?


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

very impressive guys !


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Come on let's see some more


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

These are some nice one's. Just found out my wife is pregnant and I will be loosing my office to a nursery so i am going to start mine this summer so i have a place to go. Funny how that stuff works.


----------



## jonbooger (Aug 28, 2010)

Just goes to show the old saying is true,"the rich are different, they have better things."
:cocktail:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I will get some pictures of mine once my mount comes back. Suppose to be done this weekend.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow! Thos are some impressive kills and man caves. Not sure mine will stack up, but here goes. My patio that I enclosed last summer so i had a place to put the 6 African mounts I had coming and now tht it is full I have no idea where I will put the other 7 I have at the taxi now and that will include a full body Nyala mount.


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is what a man cave looks like from Tennessee....all bowkills...all public land..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1064087&d=1304248983


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the Africaa stuff. Thats my next stop. Lets see more


----------



## buckshot243 (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW..................... Those rooms are awesome!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

buckshot243 said:


> WOW..................... Those rooms are awesome!


+1. Keep them coming!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow!! Where do you guys get all that money to make those?


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

Mines just a brown wall. Couldnt get them all in one pic in the house ans laways wanted to have a pic with them in it like that. Need to do another pic now. Just got my 170 muley and the big 10 point whitetail I got in Iowa last season.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

some impressive man caves.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am a self taught taxidermist I am no pro. But I am learning, thank godd this way I am in the process of building a serious trophy collection


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probalbly have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesnt exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

jmohunts, thanks for the comments, but I think you are a little off base and condescending by saying that $$$ = trophies. The 5 elk I have killed including the 6x6 in the pics were all killed on public land along with the 3 or 4 mulies I have killed. I work hard and save hard to be able to afford trips to other continents and states. I was lucky enough to have a wealthy BIL that sent me to NZ for the Stag and Fallow of which I am forever gratefull. I have also been on other guided hunts (not many) and had ZERO success. As far as the other trip to another continent, my 2 trips to Africa are from buying a hunt at an auction and getting them for less than 25% of what they would have cost me as a regular safari. Yes in a lot of cases you can almost buy trophies, but in my case that is far from the truth as I work hard for what I have and I do not like being grouped into what you seem to consider $$$=trophies style of hunting. And I do consider all the animals I havve shot to be trophies and to be mine!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*Rich...*

Hmm...why you guys keep making these "rich" comments is beyond me. Saying that only rich people have impressive trophy rooms is ignorant, moronic and rude.

Im 22, a full time student, and a full time archery tech at an archery shop in po-dunk kentucky... and I have 7 individual mounts on the wall and two more waiting to find the taxidermist, I also have hunted 4 states in the past year...


Oh yea and I'm telling ya, us college student bow mechanics make a killing....


I know plenty of middle class guys, whose trophy rooms are incredibly impressive and rich guys whose aren't so much...many situations its the rich wont take the time out his shedule to go out and fill the walls.

Its all priorities gentlemen, if yours involves less hunting and lower taxidermy bills than thats fine, just dont knock on others whom are different.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

the critter said:


> Hmm...why you guys keep making these "rich" comments is beyond me. Saying that only rich people have impressive trophy rooms is ignorant, moronic and rude.
> 
> Im 22, a full time student, and a full time archery tech at an archery shop in po-dunk kentucky... and I have 7 individual mounts on the wall and two more waiting to find the taxidermist, I also have hunted 4 states in the past year...
> 
> ...


...and the people said... Amen!


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

flydown said:


> ...and the people said... Amen!


amen!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

jmohunts said:


> Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probalbly have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesnt exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,




The only animal out of the ones I have mounted that was guided was the caribou.

Muley, Speedgoat, elk all came from public property, the whitetails came off my own property.

I dont smoke, drink or gamble... my addiction is hunting and that is what I spend my money on..I am far from rich.


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Rodney, I too have a gumball machine. Spits there's something hanging out your deers mouth. Nice mounts all.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

the critter said:


> Hmm...why you guys keep making these "rich" comments is beyond me. Saying that only rich people have impressive trophy rooms is ignorant, moronic and rude.
> 
> Im 22, a full time student, and a full time archery tech at an archery shop in po-dunk kentucky... and I have 7 individual mounts on the wall and two more waiting to find the taxidermist, I also have hunted 4 states in the past year...
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## redneckwrestler (May 29, 2011)

Grifter thank you for the bedded down mount idea... now i know what to save up for when i get a white tail. Im jelous of all of you, you guys have some amazing mounts. you need to share where you hunt i need some bucks like that.CONGRATS!!!


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Jmo, for the record I also live and hunt in Northern WI. I hunt both public and private grounds. One can easily be just as good as the other. All of the whiteys in my room you see are non-guided. One is from Iowa, the rest are northern WI. Maybe you aren't putting in the same amount of effort as others. I guarantee you don't put in more than me. 

The African mounts are from an apprenticeship I did during my senior year in college. I killed the animals, but it's also how I got paid. 

I have a caribou and an antelope as well, but they are in my dads office. I'm only 29, I own my own home, I have one child, and I work hard for what I have. I'm also just getting started.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

jmohunts said:


> Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probalbly have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesnt exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,


so close minded....

its really sad that you feel this way. 


i guess you feel that every guy who drives a classic restored car is just some rich guy who paid for it?? 



also....dont talk about something you know nothing about. traveling to hunt, guided or unguided, isnt just about pulling the trigger on that animal so you can put it on the wall. if you think thats what its all about...then there is no hope for you


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

The real threat to our hunting future is when our own hunting kind turn on each other. United we stand, devided we fall. This narrow minded opinion is beyond me. Many of the members on this site are some of the most gifted hunters anywhere in the world. I know some of them personally and they are far from rich. Many dont own more than a town house somewhere and spend all summer knocking on doors to find a place to hunt and then spend time there working to pay the land owner. I have a BC elk that I hunted on STATE GROUND, I have deer from 100" all the way up to 213" and they were all killed on family land and with a lot of year round effort on my behalf. I have seen many members here work harder than me just to shoot a nice deer with a bow. Money helps some people get better ground yes, but does not pull the bow back and hold it together long enough to make a good shot. This is why , even though I enjoy watching them too, I wish the TV programs would be more real. Do the Drurys have better ground and more money? You bet. Would I love to be in their shoes? You bet. Do I hate them for turning what they love into a job? Nope. Wish well on your hunting brothers, and good fortune might come to you someday. 



jmohunts said:


> Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probalbly have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesnt exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> The only animal out of the ones I have mounted that was guided was the caribou.
> 
> Muley, Speedgoat, elk all came from public property, the whitetails came off my own property.
> 
> I dont smoke, drink or gamble... my addiction is hunting and that is what I spend my money on..I am far from rich.


:rock-on: :thumb: :rock-on:


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine aren't all on one wall but scatter through out the room so there are a few mounts not in this picture.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Grifter said:


> Some great looking bucks Capt. Billy! :tongue: Thanks for sharing! Here's a few pics of my man cave with a few of my trophies in it.


Man that is AMAZING. I love that room.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

A few quick pics my whole house is a trophy room


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

sweet ram above


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

jmohunts said:


> Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probably have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesn't exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,


Are you married? Do you have kids? Do you drink, party and or smoke? Do you drive a new truck or keep that 10 yr old truck that still will get you from point A-B because you have maintained her well. Did you build or buy a big new house or remodel that older home instead? The list of sacrifices can go on and on my friend as it is simply what life some of us choose. 
I can not speak for others but I know that I am just a construction worker with a part time archery shop that lives, eats and breathes to hunt! Mainly deer and turkey but I try to put something away on a weekly basis to take a future hunt every other year, sometimes less & some years more.
The next time you want to thump your chest for killing what you do on public ground just remember their are more of us than you may realize that do our own homework on private and public ground even when we get to take a road trip somewhere. Good luck hunting to you and hope you loose that animosity as we all love and enjoy the same thing no matter the level or input each person may desire to put forth.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

jmohunts said:


> Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probalbly have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesnt exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,


Really..... Why would you even comment..... I have over 70 mounts in my home guess I suck as a hunter... Most of my bow kills have been with a recurve how about you my friend


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Ignore the haters, guys. I'm enjoying all these awesome mounts!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Buck Wall*

This Poor Boys Wall


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*My top two.*









Left one is my 2009 rifle buck and right one is my 2010 archery buck.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

JParanee said:


> A few quick pics my whole house is a trophy room


Great stuff everyone. Love the Buffalo and Sable!!! Both are on my short list but for now I'm gonna hate you...lol J/K....Recurve on the Buffalo x 2??? Tell me more..:smile:


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

jmohunts said:


> Some beautiful stuff, some of u guys got more money in taxidermy than I have spent on hunting in my whole life, Seriously most of us poor man hunters couldn't afford the mounts, so going to several different states, countries, or continents is out of the question. Come up and hunt on puplic land with me and you would probalbly have a blank canvas. $$$ = Trophy's , anyone can pay someone else to scout, buy, feed, water, ect. Do I have trophies yep, but to me they are all mine, I scouted, found and killed nice deer where there are very few to be found, all on public land, but If I had the money I'd do it, cause its hard to kill a 170" deer that doesnt exist, but wouldn't be nearly as proud of a trophy that I paid for.,


The only person one should judge is the man looking back in the mirror. I feel sorry for you jmohunts. Everyone else proudly displayed their trophy rooms but you did not. How come? That's a shame... You are right about one thing - I do have a lot of money invested in taxidermy. I also have a 2002 truck that has over 312,000 miles on it. I guess I choose to spend my money on hunting versus what I drive or on some of the other finer things in life. Don't be so quick to judge my friend because you don't walk in our shoes and you have no idea what each of us has done to get those mounts on the wall or the sacrifices that were made along the way. All my trophies were taken either on public or private land and I've never been on a guided hunt. 

Rodney482 – some great looking trophies and what I love about it most is it’s on every wall! :tongue:
James Vee – Awesome room and awesome trophies! I love the separate monitor for trail cam pics! I need to add one of those! :thumbs_up
Rich-VA – very impressive public land display! That is something to be proud of!:teeth:
mudslinger2 - Wow! Those are some incredible trophies and displays! :cheers: Where are you going to put the next seven? You will need to add on an addition! :wink:
fxrhauler – some great looking whitetails! Thanks for sharing!:darkbeer:
JParanee – simply amazing! Love those Cape Buffalos on the fireplace! :rock:
Camspeed - Awesome looking whitetails! I'm guessing a lot of other hunters were as poor as you.:wink:


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

SWEEEET keep posting guys you all have done well


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

JParanee said:


> A few quick pics my whole house is a trophy room


Man this may sound like a dumb ? but is that a dall if so thats one big sonofagun right there! awesome rooms guys


----------



## theedz (May 31, 2006)

I think that is a Marco Polo sheep, he's big no matter what. What really impressive too is that speed goat behind the sheep. That thing has to be like 19"!! That is a huge antelope! Great mounts everyone too by the way! I don't have near as many as most of you because of being a younger man and getting into archery late, but I am working on it!


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

Holy Cow! all I can say is I am extremely impressed with all of ya"ll s trophys. All you can do is ignore the haters, who like a friend of mine say's, need a warm cup of ' shut ur face' LOL


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ooohhh...... I think there just jealous like me....But I'm happy for you guys with the nice trophy Rooms, it takes alot of money, work, and alittle luck, I enjoy seeing them ,hope to see some more.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Trophy rooms*

To all that have posted pictures, THANK YOU; everyone of them are truly beautiful;

For the rest of you who "wish" you had a room like this, I'll let you in on a small secret that these others who do have the room already knows, it is called.....................




HARD WORK!!!!; quit feeling sorry for yourselves and jealous of others and get off that lazy backside and do something about it;


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Wow beautiful pictures! only hope one day to have something at least half and nice. Thanks guys , enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is mine. Just hung last yrs. buck in there yesterday. He is the first in the pictures. It is hard to get them all in one picture since my room is long and narrow. Had to take a few from different angles.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW, some kick arse rooms , nice guys !!! I'm embarrased to show mine LOL


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

dwagaman said:


> Great stuff everyone. Love the Buffalo and Sable!!! Both are on my short list but for now I'm gonna hate you...lol J/K....Recurve on the Buffalo x 2??? Tell me more..:smile:


I wish I could say that the Buffs where shot with a recurve but alas I have shot 5 of them and all where with a 470 nitro double and a .375 bolt action. I would love to try with a recurve and if I go back again I will be toting a recurve. 

All of the deer are local Pa deer shot with a bow

Nontypical169

That big boy is a Marco Polo I shot in Tajikistan


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

JParanee said:


> I wish I could say that the Buffs where shot with a recurve but alas I have shot 5 of them and all where with a 470 nitro double and a .375 bolt action. I would love to try with a recurve and if I go back again I will be toting a recurve.
> 
> All of the deer are local Pa deer shot with a bow
> 
> ...


Man that thing is awesome. Those curls are insane love it. nothing more beautiful than a big ram thanks for sharing


----------



## superhog (Dec 31, 2004)

*mine*

Here is my "high dollar" man cave....:icon_1_lol:. All but 2 shot from the "expensive" hunting destination called Michigan. The other 2 whiteys on the left are WI. And yes the man cave is now currently under construction...:shade:

All shot with a bow by the way...and I am far from rich!










UP bear with a bow








11lb eye








14lb steel head








85lb 70" wahoo - caught in Cabo on my "horneymoon" lol


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep em coming.....give me ideas for mine!

To the cry babies....come hunt MA where a 120" buck is a giant to us. Atleast you guys have a chance of a 170 growing that big out there.


----------



## SWMOBowhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice pic's guys!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Flydown said:


> ...and the people said... Amen!


Amen


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

The pictures are a continuation going around the room which is 16'x32'. I mainly Deer & Turkey hunt, I just snapped these pictures this morning as I recently added a few changes and will be doing more soon.
Sorry about the picture quality as they were taken with a hacked P-41 that doubles in it's spare time in one of my homebrew game cams.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome room and trophies GSLAM 95! :smile: That's a lot of turkey beards hanging on the wall. :eek3:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen several folks say that they would not post their trophies because they thought they were too small. I can assure you there are many like me that respect and admire all trophies regardless of size. I enjoy seeing big bucks as much as the next guy, however, please don't let this current trophy mania rob you of the satisfaction and pride you should take in all your legally harvested animals. Post away my friends, there are many here who will appreciate your accomplishments.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

man thats alot of beards, how many turks have you gotten?


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, please post all your man caves, trophy rooms regardless of size or regardless of trophy status of your animals. I enjoy seeing other people trophies as much as anyone and will give congratulations to each and everyone that kills anythiing with a bow no matter what species, size or sex. Heck I have seen plenty of does that would be a heck of a lot harder to kill than some bucks!


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Not nearly as impressive as some on here, been bowhunting deer since 2006. Also have a room with another duck, two pheasants, and about ten turkey fans. All shot off of permission gained on private land, all less than 200 acres, most less than 40 acres. Also have about a 155 inch 9 that should be getting back anytime.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Not mine, but one of the most impressive trophy collections I've seen. Many were taken at a time when hunting Africa was affordable and Ivory was legal. This is the Trophy room of Sam & Rosemary Pancotto. It's now gone, much was donated to a school and some was retained for another of Sam's rooms. At one time he and his wife had taken over 19 (100 pounder) bull elephants. (Tusks that weigh in excess of 100lbs.)


----------



## dh88 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice rooms for sure. I have to be honest the Africa stuff does nothing for me. I'll take those basement dens filleds with whitetails and turkeys everyday. Not bashing Africa hunters but not for me. If I watch a show and their hunting Africa I dont care who it is I switch the channel. There are some nice dens on this thread.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

JParanee said:


> A few quick pics my whole house is a trophy room


Beautiful collection :thumbs_up


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't make fun of the t.v...........
never watched it, it's now gone.
















Still waiting to have 2 more back for the wall, hopefully soon, will update then.
Everything killed or found within a few miles of my house, on handshake permission property that many others hunt....................
thought I'd throw that in before there is another comment regarding money buying deer, sometimes good relationships between friends and neighbors is all it takes.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Not mine, but one of the most impressive trophy collections I've seen. Many were taken at a time when hunting Africa was affordable and Ivory was legal. This is the Trophy room of Sam & Rosemary Pancotto. It's now gone, much was donated to a school and some was retained for another of Sam's rooms. At one time he and his wife had taken over 19 (100 pounder) bull elephants. (Tusks that weigh in excess of 100lbs.)


WOW... He must have a housekeeper just to dust all that amount of heads..


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice rooms every one!!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

PAstringking said:


> Beautiful collection :thumbs_up


Thank you here are some more


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

saskguy said:


> Don't make fun of the t.v...........
> never watched it, it's now gone.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mounts everyone, 

SASK how big is the split brows


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

you do have a exceptional hunting partner there in your avatar. those are hard to come by.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

this thread has made me VERY jealous! i have shot one 7 point and one doe im proud of both but thats it. we did get the 7 point mounted. congrats on all the fantastic animals guys!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice bucks.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Thank you here are some more


Holy cow man.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> SASK how big is the split brows


Gross 235, net 222 something.

There are some crazy sweet rooms.


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Awsome pics guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

saskguy said:


> Don't make fun of the t.v...........
> never watched it, it's now gone.
> 
> 
> ...


This one is my favorite room on here! Love the fence with all the sheds hanging on it! Just awsome, congrats!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing exceptional but there are a bunch of them; all of them came from public ground


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

A few more


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Heres my liitlle room LOL


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

A few more pics


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> This one is my favorite room on here! Love the fence with all the sheds hanging on it!


Thanks!!!:teeth:

I needed an idea to get them off my floor and available to pickup or view easily, just had a brainwave and it worked. I'm in the next phase of that idea and am peeling a longer log to stand upright and hang euro mounts off of. My kids farm toys eat up alot of game room space on me right now though.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

These rooms are amazing


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

saskguy if i were you id never leave the house!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

saskguy said:


> Don't make fun of the t.v...........
> never watched it, it's now gone.Still waiting to have 2 more back for the wall, hopefully soon, will update then.
> Everything killed or found within a few miles of my house, on handshake permission property that many others hunt....................
> thought I'd throw that in before there is another comment regarding money buying deer, sometimes good relationships between friends and neighbors is all it takes.


Dude, you could have pink carpet and nobody would make fun of that trophy room!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Not mine, but one of the most impressive trophy collections I've seen. Many were taken at a time when hunting Africa was affordable and Ivory was legal. This is the Trophy room of Sam & Rosemary Pancotto. It's now gone, much was donated to a school and some was retained for another of Sam's rooms. At one time he and his wife had taken over 19 (100 pounder) bull elephants. (Tusks that weigh in excess of 100lbs.)


lol. Who dusts all that??......and is that white dog real? or a wolf....

Great looking rooms/trophies guys, keepem coming!!


----------



## VICECIV (Mar 28, 2011)

not to say im not impressed with that collection....but people like this are pretty much the reason that its expensive to hunt africa, and why hunting elephant is illegal now


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

guys i must say that i am very impressed with all of your trophy rooms from the really fancy ones all the way down to the ones just hanging it the hallways . i personaly dont have any mounts done as the big boss (the wife) says they wont be hanging on any wall in her house and i am good with that besides i havnt killed anything that impressive mostly because i am not that patient but also i just hunt for the meat and for a hobby . i am now at that point in my life where i would love to get one of those big boys . 
now for all you hatters out there DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME its up to you to make the sacrifices and save the money to do what these guys have done.I personally am glad to just see some of these animals as that is the only way i would see them so promps to you all . As for going to other states countrys and contanents I am in the military and i have benn to 14 different countrys and 38 states . 
My 2 dream hunts is a hog hunt in TX and to go bear hunting both with my bow and now that i am retiring when i return to the state from Iraq i will get to do them with some luck . but the point is dont hate someone for living there dream and go live yours .


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

saskguy said:


> Don't make fun of the t.v...........
> never watched it, it's now gone.
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares about the tv! If I had those mounts to admire id totally forget i owned a tv! Beautiful deer.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Regarding the big collection with all the african animals.... Was that room used in the movie Roadhouse??? looks like it could have been the one...


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

post some more up guys...


----------



## dull-arrow (Jul 23, 2011)

I asked my wife if I could have a man room and she said no. Then she turned it into a woman's room.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Womans Room LOL


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

@ JParanee


I absolutely love you're mounts man. The white marlin/ waterbuck combo gets my blood pumpin real nice


----------



## andygut (Oct 20, 2010)

*no making fun*

nothing like the rest of these but its a start


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Grifter said:


> Some great looking bucks Capt. Billy! :tongue: Thanks for sharing! Here's a few pics of my man cave with a few of my trophies in it.




I am going to build a barn with a finished room...and I am oh so going to copy your room....


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Your room is awesome!!!! Im pretty sure im going to copy the fence post idea.......


saskguy said:


> Don't make fun of the t.v...........
> never watched it, it's now gone.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

NOT MINE... just one of the craziest awesome trophy rooms I've ever seen


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

a few more


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome guys!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Awesome


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

saskguy said:


> Don't make fun of the t.v...........
> never watched it, it's now gone.
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is a man with his priorities straight!! I'd trade up a big screen tv for those trophys any day!


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Some impressive mounts in this thread!


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Thermodude said:


> View attachment 1243403


First trophy room I've ever seen without manmade walls, floor, and a ceiling.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Wave of the future dude!!


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's my man cave I have more in the house but thats a nother story


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

These rooms are awesome!!!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a long way to go, to fill my trophy/home theater room. 22'x30' with 9' walls and vaulted ceiling and a 110" HD Sony projector. I finally got it painted over Christmas. Not bad considering I built the house 6 years ago, lol. Hopefully I will get the baseboard up before spring. I think an elk or a moose would look good on the bare gable end. Maybe a full body mount gray wolf on the other side on the ledge. This years buck is at the taxidermist.





































































The garage has a few too....


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

this thread shows why theres so much to be learned here on AT. an incredible knowlege base here. wow.


----------



## cookie_pse'10 (Jul 8, 2011)

yellodog said:


> this thread shows why theres so much to be learned here on AT. an incredible knowlege base here. wow.


The dog speaks the truth...awesome awesome 

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

How does anybody have the time ($ i'm sure they have) to harvest all of those animals??????? Simply amazes me.....Some very impressive rooms... Jealous to say the least.


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

I wonder how u guys/gals do it....woooow!!!!


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are some of mine


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, cant help myself sometimes


----------



## fireguy7521 (Aug 25, 2011)

I geuss I can put mine in, some nice rooms here for sure.






































And one to come any day now


----------



## ReddingArcher (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, all of these are awesome rooms! Congrats to all of you. Theres a lot of hard work and dedication shown in this thread. I only have one mount, a bear I shot a few years ago that I had rugged, its only one animal but I'm pretty proud of that animal. Hopefully one day I will have a room that looks similar. That cape buffalo is freaking awesome, thats on the top of my hit list for sure!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

some great rooms here guys!!!


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

JParanee said:


> I wish I could say that the Buffs where shot with a recurve but alas I have shot 5 of them and all where with a 470 nitro double and a .375 bolt action. I would love to try with a recurve and if I go back again I will be toting a recurve.
> 
> All of the deer are local Pa deer shot with a bow
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! How much did that hunt set you back? I hear Marco Polo's are the most expensive hunt on the planet.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

They are expensive, but not the most expensive. I think you can expect to spend 30,000 to 50,000 for a MP.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

This is what I have. 

The antelope was my first archery kill. It was spot and stalk here in Saskatchewan about half an hour from my house. The deer was shot with a muzzleloader a number of years ago. It was about an hour away from the house. We're pretty blessed when it comes to animals here in Saskatchewan.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Getting ideas for my room. TTT


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## chiefn (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is my almost complete trophy room. Just had it built onto the back of my house, still waiting for the carpet to be put in but I couldn't wait to get the deer hung up. I have a 140" 8 pt. coming from the taxi yet from last year bow season to fill in the empy spot. All others from left to right are 152" 8 pt. (bow), 155" 10 pt. (bow), 143" 9 pt. (bow) and 134" 9 pt. with about 8" broken off his RH main beam that I shot with the gun. All were taken in various spots in WI. 

To all of the other rooms AWESOME! I enjoy seeing everyone elses success as well!


----------



## Bear23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pics, hopefully I can get me a man cave like these someday!


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I have some catching up to do with you guys, some great man caves. Thanks for sharing. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is an update of my trophy room from May of 2011 after I added the 7 animals from Africa I got back from the taxi in March 2012. Had to do some re-arranging and re-hanging to get everything in and looking OK. I still have to finish the base and habitat for the Nyala. I added the Zebra rug, full body Nyala, pedestal Kudu, shoulder mounts on the Waterbuck and Warthog and Euro mounts on the Tsessebe and Impala. My "room" is now full and I am returning to Africa in Sept. and still have the 6x7 bull elk to get mounted that is in my avatar plus the other 10 or so mounts and Euro's I have throughout the house that I have no room for in the "room".
Enjoy.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well Here is my trophy room! I only wish, it belongs to a good friend of mine!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

insane


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice rooms here. If I could freakin figure out how to post pictures I would add a couple pictures on here.


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

HoughsArchery said:


> Nice rooms here. If I could freakin figure out how to post pictures I would add a couple pictures on here.


Hit go advanced then manage attachments and upload


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Every time I try to upload it fails.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

In awe of the accomplishments. I would be ashamed to show my deer


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow. These are some amazing man caves and trophy rooms guys!


----------



## Juan_ID (Sep 28, 2011)

MonsterManiac7 said:


> Well Here is my trophy room! I only wish, it belongs to a good friend of mine!


Why do they all have tags?? Is he a taxidermist?


----------



## fireguy7521 (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess I should throw up my latest addition to the wall.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Lookin great! Some nice recent additions


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

Just gettin started on mine..


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow some amazing rooms! What do some of you do for a living though??? Crap gold nuggets?


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

Former employer of mine. Place was epic. These pictures are probably 10 years old. I was back there 2 years ago and it seems like he has way more than he ever had when i worked there and i'm pretty sure he has harvested just about every species ever that is legally huntable.


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow. That place is beautiful. Is it a house? It looks like Cabelas!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyEd worked at Weldall.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

jonbooger said:


> Just goes to show the old saying is true,"the rich are different, they have better things."
> :cocktail:


You got that right, many bucks $$$ in some of these pics,, man am I jealous...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!!!

Joe


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

JParanee i like the spartan gear in the corner.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Small house. Need to build a separate trophy room. Now that I'm retired, need to also learn taxidermy. Lol [/IMG]









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Wow some amazing rooms! What do some of you do for a living though??? Crap gold nuggets?


Probably... lol


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, I suck bad....JK. Great rooms guys, very impressive to say the least.


----------

